# Hoyt tuneing



## mdharcher (Sep 8, 2006)

Look up the tuning guide by nuts and bolts. It has all the info you want.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

AR Archer said:


> Does anyone have a cheat sheet for Hoyt tuning? Something like this---
> If axle to axle is short--- Do this
> If axle to axle is long--- Do this
> Same for brace height--- Do this
> ...


You have a hybrid cam bow.

So,
this means you have a 3 piece rigging system.

1)...bowstring 
2)...cable with 3 end loops (buss cable or called yoke cable or called power cable....two end loops attach to the top axle).
3)...cable with only 2 end loops (control cable).

STEP 1 for tuning your bow...set the arrow rest centerline to 13/16ths inches away from the riser window

STEP 2 for tuning your bow...set the limb bolts to maximum

STEP 3 for tuning your bow...install your arrow rest...set the height so that YOUR arrow is at the same height as the arrow rest holes

STEP 4 for tuning your bow...set the d-loop so that the arrow is LEVEL, when the bow riser is vertical...if you are using a drop way arrow rest

STEP 5 for tuning your bow...measure the draw weight...if you have a 70 lb bow, you should get 70 lbs or slightly higher, say 71-72 lbs
.......................................if you have a 60 lbs bow, you should get 60 lbs or slightly higher, say 61-62 lbs
.......................................if the draw weight is LOW...press the bow, relax the rigging, find the bottom of the buss cable and ADD a twist or two at the bottom.
.......................................measure the draw weight...if the draw weight is low, repeat the extra twists at the bottom of the buss cable, until you hit SPEC weight.

STEP 6: now, perform KITCHEN SINK TUNING.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1844443&highlight=tuning

See Post #5 for Kitchen Sink Tuning.

This will guide you to fix your horizontal nock travel.
When you are finished with KITCHEN SINK TUNING, your arrow groups will be MORE narrow, left to right.

Now,
goto Post #15 for Creep Tuning.
Creep Tuning will help you make your arrow groups much FLATTER, so your high and low misses will be much SMALLER.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

AR Archer said:


> Does anyone have a cheat sheet for Hoyt tuning? Something like this---
> If axle to axle is short--- Do this
> If axle to axle is long--- Do this
> Same for brace height--- Do this
> ...


ATA is a LAZY man's way to check that you are hitting factory spec for draw weight.

Better to use a scale.

BRACE height is a lazy man's way to check that the cam starting rotation position is correct.
Cam starting rotation position GIVES you a hint, that the holding weight is correct.

MUCH BETTER to actually use a scale and MEASURE the holding weight.

60 lb draw weight bow?
65% letoff cams?

Therefore,
holding weight should be 35% of the draw weight.

35% of 60 lbs = 21 lbs.
If your holding weight is 21 lbs,
and your draw weight is 60 lbs....you are JUST FINE.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

AR Archer said:


> Does anyone have a cheat sheet for Hoyt tuning? Something like this---
> If axle to axle is short--- Do this
> If axle to axle is long--- Do this
> Same for brace height--- Do this
> ...



TOP cam over-rotated?
TOP cam under-rotated?
Bottom cam over-or-under?

I never remember which is over and which is under.

So,
rather than LOOKING at the cam,
and trying to remember what is over and what is under...

how about,
we do a TEST
and look at the arrow TEST RESULTS.

OVER or UNDER rotated refers to cam sync.

So,
rather than trying to guess,
if the CAM sync is correct....

much better to CREEP TUNE
and then,
look at how the arrows are impacting..TOO HIGH and TOO LOW...which means,
we are NOT at the CAM SYNC sweet spot.










So,
when you PERFORM Creep Tuning,
and you get 3 arrows hitting LOWER
and you get 3 arrows hitting HIGHER...

then,
see if you can add a half twist
or
see if you can remove a half twist..

yes,
just ONE half twist of adjustment to the control cable
and see if you can get BETTER results,
which means,
all SIX arrows hit much CLOSER to the same height.

Aim at the top edge of a horizontal strip of duct tape,
set so that the top edge of the duct tape
is at YOUR exact shoulder height.

Now,
isn't this much better than trying to remember what is OVER and what is UNDER...rotated?


----------



## AR Archer (Apr 11, 2003)

Thanks nuts and bolts.


----------



## enigmeow (Feb 21, 2013)

thread hijack... Is there anybody in the Chicago/Illinois who can help me tune my Hoyt for the first time? I am pretty technically minded but at least the first time I'd love to have somebody else take the lead..


----------



## milsy (Jun 9, 2010)

Subscribed. Thanks


----------



## AR Archer (Apr 11, 2003)

If someone wanted ro come up with a chart for this I'm sure they would go down in the AT Hall of Fame.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

AR Archer said:


> If someone wanted ro come up with a chart for this I'm sure they would go down in the AT Hall of Fame.


QUESTION #1	
If axle to axle is short--- Do this	
*Untwist the buss cable
ATA will grow*










QUESTION #2	
If axle to axle is long--- Do this	
*Twist the buss cable
ATA will shrink*










QUESTION #3	
Same for brace height--- Do this	
Brace Height too large?	
*Untwist bowstring both ends…
Untwist MORE off the bottom.*

QUESTION #4	
Same for brace height--- Do this	
Brace Height too small?	
*Twist bowstring both ends…
Twist MORE on the bottom.*

QUESTION #5	
If ONLY the top cam is under or over rotated--- Do this	
*Work the control cable, until you get the cam rotation position you like.*

QUESTION #6	
If ONLY the bottom cam is under or over rotated--- Do this	
*Work the control cable, until you get the cam rotation position you like.*

QUESTION #7	
If both cams are over rotated--- Do this	
*Work the bowstring twists at BOTH ends, until you get the rotation you like.*

QUESTION #8	
If both cams are under rotated--- Do this	
*Work the bowstring twists at BOTH ends, until you get the rotation you like.*

QUESTION #9 
If one is spot on and the other is under or over rotated.--- Do this	
*This is a REPEAT of Question #5 and #6.*


DEFINITIONS:

a) BUSS CABLE = YOKE CABLE = POWER CABLE = 3 END LOOPS

B) CONTROL CABLE = 2 END LOOPS

C) MORE BOWSTRING BELOW THE PEEP - LESS BOWSTRING ABOVE THE PEEP
....to keep the twisting pressure balanced in the bowstring, add MORE twists on the bottom of the bowstring when adding twists to the entire bowstring
....to keep the twisting pressure balanced in the bowstring, remove MORE twists on the bottom of the bowstring when removing twists from the entire bowstring

d) Do NOT squeeze the triangles above and below the peep sight, when you serve the bowstring above and below the peep sight


----------



## AR Archer (Apr 11, 2003)

Thanks nuts and bolts, but you were in the hall of fame allready!!!!!


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

tag


----------



## TNKnoxville (Dec 16, 2011)

Awesome!!!!!


----------



## vastomper (Sep 25, 2007)

Tagged for later reference. 

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## J-Dubyah (Mar 6, 2010)

Just finished putting strings on an alpha elite...tagging so I can reference it tonight.

N&B's...so all this should be done with limbs at max?


----------



## Tony Trietch (Jun 18, 2006)

very helpful.


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

Great write up

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rredle (Jul 14, 2012)

Awesome! Thank you.


----------



## Wyotarget (Mar 17, 2013)

Awesome going to high jack this to tune my new procomp this weekend


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

Bump for a great thread!


----------



## AndyZed (Mar 27, 2011)

Nuts & Bolts, with regard to creep tuning. 

If I'm shooting a Stan Element, would I shoot one group at normal tension , then shoot another group with say 1-2 extra turns on the tension setting to get the bow to pull into the wall harder?
Much thanks for all the info you post. 

Andy


----------



## Rollie83 (Jan 13, 2011)

Saved


----------



## HoytTough (Aug 19, 2010)

I there a video or instructions on how to properly serve in a peep without pinching the triangle at the top and bottom? Its basically just tied around the circumfrence of the peep itself


----------



## HoytTough (Aug 19, 2010)

Anybody??


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

tagged


----------



## JustJerry (Feb 8, 2011)

HoytTough said:


> I there a video or instructions on how to properly serve in a peep without pinching the triangle at the top and bottom? Its basically just tied around the circumfrence of the peep itself


This should be what you are looking for: http://vimeo.com/20458060


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

mdharcher said:


> Look up the tuning guide by nuts and bolts. It has all the info you want.


Been away for a while.

mdharcher is good. And not proud. 

I have down loaded Nuts and Bolts for years. (Time for updates).


----------



## KSbowhunter501 (Dec 10, 2011)

Got one of these Q/A for a EVO 7? or will this work this the EVO 7?


----------



## Dnix (Nov 21, 2011)

JustJerry said:


> This should be what you are looking for: http://vimeo.com/20458060


I would have thought that a instructional video would be done with the camera position where you could actually see what was being instructed. This video does a very good job of showing the back of Tim Gillinghams hand.


----------



## wbill (Jan 14, 2014)

Tag


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

save


----------



## ctownshooter (Jun 6, 2013)

ttt


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

save


----------



## Packer58 (Feb 8, 2012)

Taged


----------



## beachz (May 28, 2014)

I see this is an old thread but I thought this video may help some too...


----------



## Mr. RoC (Aug 6, 2013)

^^^ Thanks for the video... just picked up my CS30


----------



## huntforfood703 (Jan 14, 2014)

Tag


----------



## kilerhamilton (Jul 19, 2010)

N and B
If I don't care about draw weight except for arrow spine, is turning limbs ll the way down important? I have a stripped limb bolt from previous owner. Cams are timed and in sink. Draw lenght measures correct. etc. Just wondering thanks.


----------



## ermont (Aug 26, 2011)

Tagged


----------



## HoytHunter1986 (Aug 14, 2013)

tagged


----------



## 1KNIGHT (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## wbates (Jul 24, 2010)

tagged


----------



## DeadSilence (Aug 3, 2010)

Why does the guy have rubber tubing around his peep sight in the vimeo video? I have never seen anything like this before.


----------



## HoytHunter1986 (Aug 14, 2013)

its for target archers who shoot clarifiers, keeps it dry and less likely to get dusty/dirty


----------



## HoytHunter1986 (Aug 14, 2013)

O, and light glares


----------



## zip4644 (Jan 8, 2006)

Mark


----------



## Mainefella (May 25, 2013)

Tagged


----------



## Strodav (Apr 25, 2012)

tagged


----------



## ryans127 (Nov 14, 2014)

mdharcher said:


> Look up the tuning guide by nuts and bolts. It has all the info you want.


Looks like nuts&bolts came to him haha


----------



## jljjdye (Jan 11, 2007)

Tag


----------



## TRUE HUNT (Nov 8, 2006)

Tag for copy


----------



## qdmmi (Feb 28, 2009)

Tagged


----------

